# Sig 220 Carry Elite Grips



## dwatherton (Nov 4, 2012)

Guys,

Has anyone changed out their original factory rosewood grips to factory plastic black 220 grips? 

For my hands, the rosewood grips are just a tad too fat for my liking, and I'm wondering if the standard 220 grips are any thinner, or if they are just an exact copy, dimension-wise. I have seen on Top Gun Supply's site that they have Sig 220 "thin" grips, which I assume is thin in the width-wise dimension.

I do not want Hogue's or any rubber grips, nor any other aftermarket aluminum or wood grips. Thanks.


----------



## factoryrat (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe the plastic grips are thinner. I have the same opinion as your in that the rosewood grips were to fat for me too. Currently I have E2 grips on my P220, but I had Hogue Aluminum grips before, and I like them a lot. The Aluminum grips were close to the same size as the original plastic, but had a different profile that made them feel smaller than the originals.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have ordered some. The wood grips on mine seem a little large for my small hands. If you want to sell those Rosewood grips I may interested. My grips are more of a medium gray wood. Looks good but not as good as the Rosewood I hoped it would come with. Still a handsome pistol. Shoots even better. Love this gun, only wish it could cook. I will update you when I get them.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I had a P220 Compact - mine was DAO 

I traded it off because of the DAO

I kept the hogue aluminium grips that I had for it.

They are wonderful grips - thin and grippy.

I'll sell them, but I have no idea if they will fit your model Sig .

:smt1099


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

They won't the frame is shorter (6 rounds vs 8rnd mag). Standard P220 grips will fit but not the Compact.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Got my grips (Sig P220 slims) in yesterday and installed them. Not happy with the fit. They have small gap on the backstrap at the top. Feel great on the gun and fit my small hands better than the wood grips. Made the gun feel a bit lighter. Overall I like them and at $16.00 don't have to worry about dinging up my wood grips. My son however likes the feel of the wood grips, when he visits I will put them back on when we shoot. I will post a pic later.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's some not so good pics. My photog skills need some work.



















Gotta figure out how to post larger pics also.


----------

